# New pics



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

My new barracuda. Got yesterday from Wes.


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

Another pic of my baracuda


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

couldn't get a pic of my payara. He's to quick


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nice. get pics of that payara! i don't see very many user pics of them.

and i'd also like to see a feeding vid...that'd be rad!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice cuda


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

That's a great looking Hepsetus odoe


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

thats a badass fish dude!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

great fish,

are you gonna get a huge tank for them?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Nice CUDA! Feeding vid anyone? hehe


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

very nice cuda, how big do they get?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

nice! very nice! i want one of them so bad how big do they grow?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

When do you plan on upgrading tanks? I heard them cuda get big.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> When do you plan on upgrading tanks? I heard them cuda get big.
> [snapback]821981[/snapback]​


i think frshwater ones dont get that big


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Death in # said:


> i think frshwater ones dont get that big
> [snapback]821999[/snapback]​


that's not a freshwater cuda. It's a Hepsetus odoe or afican pike. they get 20"+


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> that's not a freshwater cuda. It's a Hepsetus odoe or afican pike. they get 20"+
> 
> 
> 
> ...










thanks my hero


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> that's not a freshwater cuda. It's a Hepsetus odoe or afican pike. they get 20"+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so he will need like a 200 gal wide?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great looking fish


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very Nice!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet cuda you got there.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------

